# Rubber Boots



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking for some good rubber boots for hunting. Was wondering what people thought of the ones with the neoprene uppers. Didn't know how well they held up in the thick stuff with briars and such.

Also looked at some columbia's today that had the zipper on the side. I can see the advantage of this for tucking in pants, removal etc.

My current ones are just plain old and the rubber is starting to crack. Looking for something that is going to fit well and last a few seasons.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Cabela's 800 or 1200 grain thinsulate kneehighs . They are made with a heavy ankle support.

99.00 
Best boot I've ever bought. Mine are the 1200. Comfortable from 50 degress all the way down to 10.

Above 50 degrees, I just wear a pair of leather Survivor boots from Wal-mart.
Hitt'em with some Sno-Seal and your good to go.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

LaCrosse Alpha lites w/ 3.5mm neo uppers are outstanding boots. I've had great results with LaCrosse and their comfort and durability. The best part about them is the way they fit. They fit snug around your foot and ankle, and are very light, virtually eliminating the slop thats common with rubber footwear.

80 bucks.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Thunderhead and Firefighter, thanks for the replies and information. Both sound like great options.

Firefighter, I did look at the Lacross Alpha lites this weekend at Dunham's. I think they were on sale for $80 or $90. Is that where you were thinking or is there another store that carries them that you would recommend?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought mine at Bass Pro, but if you found them at Dunhams, pick em up.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a pair of RedHead Bone Dry 1,000 Thinsulate and I love them, they were the most inexpensive ones I could find around $60.00. I have had them for 8 years and they are great. I use them hunting, ice fishing, and anytime in the winter. They are comfortable to hunt in as well. 








$69.99

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_49754____SearchResults


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> LaCrosse Alpha lites w/ 3.5mm neo uppers are outstanding boots. I've had great results with LaCrosse and their comfort and durability. The best part about them is the way they fit. They fit snug around your foot and ankle, and are very light, virtually eliminating the slop thats common with rubber footwear.
> 
> 80 bucks.


 
I 2nd the Lacrosse boots, I have 2 pairs with the oldest being about 8 years old. I really like the alpha lites for turkey hunting and early bow season. The fit great and have very good traction and comfort. I have notice some tears in the neo uppers. Small tears from briars and barb wire fences.

Good luck.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Gobblerman,

Are they just tears on the surface or do they affect waterproofness? 

Thanks!


----------



## Eco (Mar 16, 2006)

I would give a serious look at Muck boots. I just bought my second pair of woody sports and they have been great. First pair are 4 yrs old and still being used but show signs of ware in the tred and neoprene. I wore Hodgemans and Lacrosses for years and liked both for durability and warmth. The differance, and it is a big differance is the weight. The Mucks feal like you have on a pair of 4 wheel drive slippers. I use them year round, but mostly for deer hunting(around cricks and marshes) and with all the gear we seem to cary to the stand these days, they are light as it gets. The woody Maxs are the insulated versions but they are both 5mm neoprene. I like the sports with differant weight socks for the temps. Waterproof, scentproof, good support, can roll them down to air out and dry from sweat, they also slip on with ease even over heavy clothing because they stretch.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Eco,

I have some of the Muck rubber shoes as in barn or yard shoes. They have held up very well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Stealth Outdoors (Jun 13, 2008)

I second the Muck Boots recommendation. Bought a pair of Woody Sports last year before my bear hunt. Thought I would end up using anything but these for pheasant and all around use. But no, these boots are all I where for everything.

Comfortable, light weight, and dont leak. Around $100.


----------



## Ithaca 37 (Oct 15, 2008)

Muck Boots or Bogs..

I found a set of Knee high Bogs in green for about $40 at sierratradingpost.com. 600 Gr Thinsulate. They fit great and worked great in some of the muck I worked early season duck... great under a bib. good alternative to Muck without the cost.

Then again, a good set of hip boots works too... found a set for $25 at Meijer...
I just wear my Wader pants and good socks with Squal-tech rain gear to cover....


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

I just got these and they seem pretty good??
Only wore they hunting 1 time though??
http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=145719
I got the 1000 grams pair.


----------



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

I got a pair of Muck boots late last winter, used them for turkey hunting and alot of walk hunting this fall. Best pull on boots I have every owned. Google Muck Boot and you can find some good deals on line.


----------

